# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  *triggers* article regarding men and suicide

## rose

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32231774

----------

magie06 (13-04-15),Paula (04-06-15)

----------


## Suzi

That's a really good article, thanks for sharing x

----------


## Howfootballruined

A close friend of mine, his father killed himself recently. The catalyst was a marriage break down in his late 50's after 40+ years. He couldn't handle being alone.

----------


## Suzi

It's so hard. Thing is until society stops the "men don't talk about things or cry" nonsense then I think it's going to be tough to break down the stigma.

----------

